# Question for us women...... How often do you think about sex?



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Just curious to how often y'all think about sex with your husband/SO?

My drive is pretty high right now, so I think about it quite frequently through out the day.... Everyday. I always fantasize about my husband only and what I would like him to do to me. My husband is very sexy and just thinking about him turns me on. 

I love pleasing him and making him happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

I would say I kind of go through cycles with my sex drive. Usually I think about it at least once a day, but if I am really in high drive, it will be all I can think about until I get home and pounce on my husband. I'm a lot like you, I like to please him and keep him thinking about it too. There was another thread about this, but a lot of days I send him sexy text messages or I call him just to hear his voice and maybe drop a sexy hint.
Now honestly, if I have a crazy day at work or I am really tired, it may fall out of my mind for a bit, but yeah after being together 9 years (married 4) and having a child together, I still think about him when I am at work and I can't wait until I see him again.
And let me tell you, the sight of my husband without a shirt on drives me so crazy, I immediately have naughty thoughts LOL.


----------



## nicole8125 (Nov 17, 2011)

i think about it all the time with him, i just cant get enough of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Maybe once or twice a month,, have a pretty low drive...


----------



## Grampswife12 (Dec 1, 2011)

almost everyday, every second of the day, guess ive been deprived of sex lately because of the issues me and the hubby been having, plus im pregnant so my sex drive is higher then usual


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Probably once or twice an hour LOL i dunno...soemtimes all day long.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too, that_girl!

My husband also knows how to tease my mind, by sending suggestive emails or phone calls from his desk.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Depends on the time of the month really for me. During ovulation week its all day long, didn't really realize this until I tracked my ovulation. Other than that week its probably 4-5 times a day.


----------



## Kaincops (Dec 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlene (Jul 21, 2011)

ahaha, how do you ladies get any work done? I'm not teasing , seriously?


----------



## Kaincops (Dec 1, 2011)

grampswife your husband is lucky one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

More than I should for a woman my age with this many kids, but I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends on how he's been treating me, I guess. I naturally want to be closer to him and think about being closer to him more often when we are getting along, enjoying each other's company and him letting me know he still finds me desirable. On the other hand, if he's been treating me like dog poo, my libido becomes practically extinct. No thoughts, no desires, etc...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends. Somedays a lot, sometimes not much. 

Last night I went to bed thinking really sexy thoughts. It must have carried over into my dream which was nice. I woke up thinking about s ex.


----------



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

charlene said:


> ahaha, how do you ladies get any work done? I'm not teasing , seriously?


Work helps to distract and make the day go by faster, so it feels like I get to see him faster LOL!



Jellybeans said:


> Depends. Somedays a lot, sometimes not much.
> 
> Last night I went to bed thinking really sexy thoughts. It must have carried over into my dream which was nice. I woke up thinking about s ex.


Happens to me all the time. If I am in the mood, but don't get any actions, for whatever reason, I will always have naughty dreams.


----------



## sunshine93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Several times a day.... I'm 37.


----------



## FurryFluffy (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's say, all the time? I'm 30 and married to a man with superlow sex drive; meanwhile he's just good looking, hot and all.THe problem is he just doesn't want it.

I stick to my vibrator atm.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The more sex we have, the more I think about it!

The less sex we have, the more I dream about it!

These last couple of weeks have been kinda crazy - stress and being unwell so it's been on my mind less, maybe once a day. If he makes his intentions known, or I see him naked in the morning, then yep, that will bring my mind back to what's important, regardless  Normally, when I'm not stressed or sick, I'll entertain these thoughts a few times a day.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably once or twice every hour or so.  I don't just like him, I don't just love him, I gotta have him! A lot. And vigorously.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to think about sex every day all day, lately not so much.


----------

